# Reptile safe varnish



## darrylj182 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Thinking of a little weekend project of building my own vivarium. Don't really want to use furniture melamine boards, was looking to use real wood but don't what (if any) reptile safe varnishes or wood stains I can use. Anyone done this kind of thing before or know if there are any products on the market that are reptile safe.

Any help would be appreciated :2thumb:

D


----------



## adam225 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello mate, when I built my water dragon viv I used Ronseal diamond hard varnish over chip board and have had no problems with it.


----------



## darrylj182 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks mate, I'll have a look at that.


----------



## GazzaB85 (Jun 18, 2011)

you can use most types of varnish/stain etc although allow it to dry out properly, at least a few days, the longer the better. never use gloss or satinwood as this can give off fumes when warm.(am a painter/decorator) n we never use them on radiators for that reason.water based gloss can be ok but tends to peel after a while, hope av helped!


----------



## darrylj182 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks very much that's an amazing help. Got some designs laid out just need to find some nice quality wood to make myself a good viv. Keep me busy and out of trouble on the weekends :lol2:


----------

